
Digg v4 Launch Story - vlucas
https://lethain.com/digg-v4/
======
makecheck
A really interesting take on what was going on. Also, it isn’t surprising at
all that Python’s default handling of object arguments could lead to disaster.
:)

------
danesparza
For anybody who doesn't know, this is recapping history from about 8 years
ago:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digg#Redesign](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digg#Redesign)

